# can squirrels get rabies cause i shot one that looked it?



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

can squirrels get rabies cause i shot one today and it had a bald spot about 3/4 of an inch in diameter i didnt know what to do so i jsut didnt touch it it didnt look like it was ruffy it had like no hair at all in that spot and had like a scar type thing wierd to because he was really stupid shot him about 5 feet away


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I believe so.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I second that, I think all mammals can get rabies.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My ex wife had it. Was I lucky to have escaped :wink:


----------



## deana67 (Jan 23, 2005)

yes most mammals CAN contract rabies, however if i squirrel SURVIVED the attack... they cannot transmit due to the 1/2 gap between the front teeth and the back molars.. squirrels do not produce saliva.
and a lil titbit here.. opossums cannot contract the rabies virus... their body temp is too low.. the virus cannot live 
so your ok!


----------

